# Yellow vomit in the morning?



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

A lot of times yellow bile is a result of an empty stomach. 

What kind of kibble are you feeding her? Is it the same kibble that your breeder was feeding her? 

I'll say prayers for your son, and for you too. I can imagine how tough that is on all of you. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks!

She's always been on ProPlan. I just hate feeling helpless and expecting the worst.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Vet appointment at 9:30. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck!! My pup actually vomited up yellow this morning too, but he is eating and drinking and playing normally so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll say a prayer for you, Gracie and your son, Good luck and please tell your son THANK YOU!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A little yellow puke now and then is part of owning a dog. It's very common, as WM mentioned, when a pup is on an empty stomach.

Since she was off her food yesterday, definitely get her checked out, but it's pretty common and normal for dogs to get a little sick or to have an "off" day without serious consequences.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Most of the time it is nothing. But, my lab mix was throwing up with yellow mucous frequently last year and early this year. He is a senior.
When he had his geriatric profile, his liver values were up. He was put on Denamarin for it, it is a supplement for the liver. Ever since he has been on Denamarin, he has not thrown up once and his liver values went down.
Just wanted to throw this bit of info out there. I don't know how old your dog is. In a senior dog, throwing up yellow bile is more significant.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the encouraging comments. It really helps.

And we are off to the vet!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Gracie is 9 months old.

And everything checked out OK at the vet. They gave her some antiemetics and will continue with the bland diet. I'm supposed to check in with them tomorrow.

If she is still vomiting tomorrow, they will pursue imaging and labs.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Whenever we had vomiting with our other dog it was due to food allergies. I hope you find answers.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update!
I hope Gracie continues to feel better!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope this all passes for her. We have a digestively sensitive dog who sometimes throws up yellow bile in the mornings due to an empty stomach. We solved it by dividing his daily kibble into 3 meals and we feed the last one right before bedtime. He improved immediately; however, if he gets too excited and starts zooming after his breakfast, he may throw up the undigested kibble, so we must keep him calm after eating--which is very hard to do! He's almost 9 years old and still zooming after a good meal.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

One more thing-- check around and makes sure you aren't missing things around the house like socks, underwear or pantyhose that Denlie might have ingested.... 

Another thing-- have you recently given Denlie different treats or recently started a new bag of kibble? There could be an issue with something in them.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, she's having diarrhea now so I don't know what's going on. My vet is in surgery so she's going to call me back later.

Her temp is fine, pink gums, voided a couple times today, last firm stool was last night at 10p and she just had some diarrhea when I took her out. Not interested at all in her food or water, although she did take a treat at the vets earlier when they gave her a shot of antiemedics. 

She's kinda subdued, but when I took her out to the bathroom, she was chasing leaves and jumping all over the place.

Vet said that she looked good, no tenderness/distention in her belly--just felt like gas bubbles. And she said that she didn't look dehydrated.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

She's always been on the same food, so no change there. Although I did find out that my kids were feeding her little bites of ChickFilA on Monday night. :doh:

I also boarded her this weekend (Friday night and picked her up Monday morning).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Denlie said:


> She's always been on the same food, so no change there. Although I did find out that my kids were feeding her little bites of ChickFilA on Monday night. :doh:
> 
> I also boarded her this weekend (Friday night and picked her up Monday morning).


aaah, she may have picked something up during the boarding over the weekend, or, the ChicFilA is something that is upsetting her tummy. I'm glad you have a call into the vet.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

I've read your sticky about treating dogs with gastro. But it's taking all my strength to not try to syringe feed water and shove food in her mouth. LOL.

Plus I feel like I'm overanalyzing everything she is doing....so I'm not the best historian for Gracie. I was very encouraged that my vet thought that she looked good this morning, but it's hard having a sick puppy.

Thanks for your advice, IowaGold. I live in West Des Moines, so we might be neighbors of some sort.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

She hasn't been eating or drinking at all today. I can't even tempt her with chicken and rice. My vet finally got out of surgery and was able to call me back. So another trip back to the vet in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Poor baby--and poor you! Please let us know what the vet says when you get back. Sending good thoughts for both of you!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

aaah, that's too bad. Hoping you can get some answers. 

BTW, I'm not Iowa Gold, who wrote the fantastic Sticky-- I'm from Dallas!:wavey:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

From one military mom to another, I know what you are going through. Hang in there!!! When my son first left for Iraq, I threw myself a pity party for a day, and then picked myself up and dusted off and got on with it, it was hard some days more than others. 

Your poor pup, I have fingers and paws crossed and sending up a prayer. Please let us know what is going on. Good luck


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> aaah, that's too bad. Hoping you can get some answers.
> 
> BTW, I'm not Iowa Gold, who wrote the fantastic Sticky-- I'm from Dallas!:wavey:


Sorry! I've been a bit emotional labile today and clearly not reading through the posts.

Definitely appreciate your support Dallas Gold!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Good news is that is not an obstruction or anything crazy....just a virus.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Denlie said:


> Good news is that is not an obstruction or anything crazy....just a virus.


That's a relief- did the vet give an anti-nausea med? That seems to help a lot!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank goodness not an obstruction... a virus is hard enough!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Gracie was going great. Back to eating, drinking and playing yesterday. Stools starting to firm up.

And then today, she gets bit by something and her muzzle is swollen. :doh: It's not too bad. I actually had to compare pictures from yesterday to make sure. Vet had me give her benadryl and she is resting now.

Gotta love life with a golden!


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> Most of the time it is nothing. But, my lab mix was throwing up with yellow mucous frequently last year and early this year. He is a senior.
> When he had his geriatric profile, his liver values were up. He was put on Denamarin for it, it is a supplement for the liver. Ever since he has been on Denamarin, he has not thrown up once and his liver values went down.
> Just wanted to throw this bit of info out there. I don't know how old your dog is. In a senior dog, throwing up yellow bile is more significant.


Hi Griffin, so what was the reason the liver values up caused him to vomit only in the mornings? Thanks


----------

